# Firmware: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II v1.1.3



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 15, 2017)

```
Canon has released new firmware for the EOS-1D X Mark II.</p>
<p><strong>Changes in the Firmware</strong>

Firmware Version 1.1.3 incorporates the following improvements to enhance functions.</p>
<ol>
<li>Corrects a phenomenon in which the drive mode icon is not correctly displayed when using custom shooting modes (C1/C2/C3).</li>
<li>Changes the maximum number of “Release cycles” displayed from 1,000,000 cycles to 9,999,000 cycles. This value can be checked under the “Camera system information” menu.</li>
<li>Improves the reliability of communication via USB cable when using the Lens Data Registration function within EOS Utility 3 software.</li>
</ol>
<p><a href="https://www.usa.canon.com/internet/portal/us/home/support/details/cameras/dslr/eos-1d-x-mark-ii?tab=drivers#Z7_MQH8HIC0L88RB0AMD0F1Q42K25">Download firmware v1.1.3 for the EOS-1D X Mark II</a></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Viggo (Feb 15, 2017)

A bit disappointed that it was nothing about the IS never stops in LV and that touch focus can't be used when AF is not on the shutter...


----------



## R1-7D (Feb 15, 2017)

Pretty bare bones. Think I'll pass -- nothing in it for me. I wish they'd add a bit more functionality to the touch screen.


----------



## Click (Feb 15, 2017)

Done. Thanks for sharing CR


----------



## jaredcharneyphoto (Feb 15, 2017)

Extreme disappointment here. Every time I have called CPS lately I have asked that they pass on the need to create a substantial upgrade on the touch screen capabilities for the 1dx ii. I truly hope they are listening & make that happen as soon as poss. , I think I might call again today . . .


----------



## arthurbikemad (Feb 15, 2017)

I'm keen to see if it fixes my issue with the 200 f2.0 in that when the lens is mounted to the camera the camera fails to power up, pull the battery and it fires up no problem, CPS had the same issue with theres. I know my "fix" is not listed but I have had such issues disappear before with firmware updates even though they are not listed. I doubt Canon will ever update the firmware of the 200L2 even though when used with the 1DX2 it's one of the fastest combinations for sports etc.


----------



## Viggo (Feb 15, 2017)

arthurbikemad said:


> I'm keen to see if it fixes my issue with the 200 f2.0 in that when the lens is mounted to the camera the camera fails to power up, pull the battery and it fires up no problem, CPS had the same issue with theres. I know my "fix" is not listed but I have had such issues disappear before with firmware updates even though they are not listed. I doubt Canon will ever update the firmware of the 200L2 even though when used with the 1DX2 it's one of the fastest combinations for sports etc.



That's weird, I don't have that issue with mine. Is it every time or now and then?


----------



## ethanz (Feb 15, 2017)

Canon Rumors said:


> <li>Changes the maximum number of “Release cycles” displayed from 1,000,000 cycles to 9,999,000 cycles. This value can be checked under the “Camera system information” menu.</li>



Has anyone already reached that many cycles that they needed to fix it?


----------



## perfpix (Feb 15, 2017)

ethanz said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > <li>Changes the maximum number of “Release cycles” displayed from 1,000,000 cycles to 9,999,000 cycles. This value can be checked under the “Camera system information” menu.</li>
> ...



Not yet but probably will by the end of the year. I reached it on my 1DX's a while ago. I'm happy with this change and would have requested it if I actually thought it would be implemented. Much easier to keep track of when to get my shutter/mirrorbox replaced before they break in the field.

John


----------



## Ryanide16 (Feb 15, 2017)

Yes, I too wish they would enable the touch screen for normal operation, just like they did on the 5D IV. Obviously they can enable it, if they want to, but most likely will never do it. Such a shame to limit that functionality on the basis that 'Professionals' don't need it, just like they don't include HDR or Timelapse functions either. 

We can only hope they hear us!


----------



## arthurbikemad (Feb 15, 2017)

Wel I installed it, does not do anything other than what's listed, not that I had any of those issues. It does not fix my 200/2 issues. Shame as its a GREAT lens, works as it should on all my other bodies... as for the 1DX2 you never know I updated it. :S


----------



## arthurbikemad (Feb 15, 2017)

Viggo said:


> arthurbikemad said:
> 
> 
> > I'm keen to see if it fixes my issue with the 200 f2.0 in that when the lens is mounted to the camera the camera fails to power up, pull the battery and it fires up no problem, CPS had the same issue with theres. I know my "fix" is not listed but I have had such issues disappear before with firmware updates even though they are not listed. I doubt Canon will ever update the firmware of the 200L2 even though when used with the 1DX2 it's one of the fastest combinations for sports etc.
> ...



Sorry Viggo missed that post, no not all the time, but most of the time, say 6 out of 10 times if you mount and de mount the lens time after time. When I called CPS I expected them to say "nope, ours is fine it's just you" but much to my surprise they had the same problem, there are some early 200/2 that has IS issues with the 5D3 but this lens is a later one so you'd expect it to be fine.


----------



## Viggo (Feb 15, 2017)

arthurbikemad said:


> Viggo said:
> 
> 
> > arthurbikemad said:
> ...



Ouch, that sucks... can't remeber the age of mine, but it was a few years more than the first one I had. Hope they'll fix it. Does the error code log provide any info?


----------



## KiagiJ (Feb 16, 2017)

Viggo said:


> A bit disappointed that it was nothing about the IS never stops in LV and that touch focus can't be used when AF is not on the shutter...



Yes I can't stand continuous IS on even when you're in the menus wtf. I have to manually off it on the lens to save the big white lens IS lifespan


----------



## KiagiJ (Feb 16, 2017)

Viggo said:


> arthurbikemad said:
> 
> 
> > I'm keen to see if it fixes my issue with the 200 f2.0 in that when the lens is mounted to the camera the camera fails to power up, pull the battery and it fires up no problem, CPS had the same issue with theres. I know my "fix" is not listed but I have had such issues disappear before with firmware updates even though they are not listed. I doubt Canon will ever update the firmware of the 200L2 even though when used with the 1DX2 it's one of the fastest combinations for sports etc.
> ...



I don't have that issue with the same lens and body either. Lens is just a year old though


----------



## fish_shooter (Feb 16, 2017)

Canon Rumors said:


> <li>Changes the maximum number of “Release cycles” displayed from 1,000,000 cycles to 9,999,000 cycles. This value can be checked under the “Camera system information” menu.</li>



This would be a nice feature if it could be added to the FW of the Mk1 version of the body as mine is stuck at 1 mill. New shutter at around 900K. It may be a while b4 I hit 1 mill with my Mk2.


----------



## LSXPhotog (Feb 16, 2017)

Is it so hard for Canon to allow touch functions from the 5D4 as a menu option...then ask us how much we used it? I use touch on the 5D4 all the time!


----------



## Viggo (Feb 16, 2017)

KiagiJ said:


> Viggo said:
> 
> 
> > A bit disappointed that it was nothing about the IS never stops in LV and that touch focus can't be used when AF is not on the shutter...
> ...



Exactly! Thank you, I've spoken to a few people and they just look like a question mark and don't know what I'm on about.

Another thing I can't understand is why the Recall Shooting Func. button is limited so much. I can't bring up the C-functions for one. And I also can't bring up a another shutterspeed limit and a different fps either. Seems like the people setting up the cameras and figuring out how they should work is somewhat, well let's just say they're the reason you can buy shoes for adults with velcro... :


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 16, 2017)

Viggo said:


> KiagiJ said:
> 
> 
> > Viggo said:
> ...



Never thought IS was that short lived. It is a pain to physically shut it off and get it back on in a hurry. Any idea how many hours it's good for?

Care to expand on what it is you can't do relative to "Recall Shooting Func. button". I don't recall any button having that name. Not having previously owned a 1DX and given my 1D4 was pretty straight forward, I'm struggling to be on top of all this programmability.

One thing that annoys me is that you can't instantly skip back on shots from the single one that displays immediately. You have to first half press the shutter. Since a burst is 14 fps you'd think that would be a priority.

Jack


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 16, 2017)

Hi Viggo. 
Quote "well let's just say they're the reason you can buy shoes for adults with velcro... :"
 :    ;D so funny, thanks. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Viggo (Feb 16, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> Viggo said:
> 
> 
> > KiagiJ said:
> ...



I have set the "SET" button to Magnify the displayed image so I can review the last shot, and then half press the shutter and back on the Set button to review the rest of the images without changing grip with the left hand.

If you go into the Custom Control option and choose the *-button, you have a symbol of a camera with one arrow in on the left and another arrow out to the right. That lets you bring up certain functions by pressing it under normal shooting. 

I like to have one set up for normal slow shooting and still subjects and with just moving my thumb from af on button to the * I can change to fast action setup in an instant. Just wish they at least had enabled recalling the C-function...


----------



## Viggo (Feb 16, 2017)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Viggo.
> Quote "well let's just say they're the reason you can buy shoes for adults with velcro... :"
> :    ;D so funny, thanks.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.



Haha, yeah I read that somewhere and it's both funny and so spot on ;D


----------



## Jopa (Feb 16, 2017)

KiagiJ said:


> Viggo said:
> 
> 
> > arthurbikemad said:
> ...



Mine does have a different issue - the camera menu completely freezes, sometimes power off/on helps, sometimes I have to pull the battery out. Only happens with the 1dx2 + 200/2, the other lenses - no issues, and if I put the 200/2 on my 5dsr - works great as well. So something is definitely wrong here. Should we write a petition to Canon? 

I don't expect much from a "Canon-style" fw update, but I don't see a reason why they can't add dual pixel RAW and better handling of the touchscreen via a fw update? I doubt it will ever going to happen though...


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 16, 2017)

Viggo, "I have set the "SET" button to Magnify the displayed image so I can review the last shot, and then half press the shutter and back on the Set button to review the rest of the images without changing grip with the left hand.", is what I have also and love it. My photo displays small with full information and SET is magnify X1 with the shutter wheel taking me up in magnification. I tried immediate 10X magnification from *focus point*, but with hand held 800 mm the focus point is often somewhat off the exact target and that led to frustration. Now if they had given the option of 5X or less then I'd probably have that but I'm stuck going from center, which is seldom where I've focused from.

Now, why is that extra shutter half-press required - shouldn't, given the high processing rate, it be possible to just move back reviewing the shots! With my 6D that would be pointless because it was slow processing a burst anyway. When I fire a burst I want to review that burst and typically ASAP.

Maybe we should start a thread where everyone supplies the detailed wish and reason why it makes great sense and then present that to Canon, of course pleading for a fw update not implementation in the next model! The *reason* is important to delineate I think.

Jack


----------



## Viggo (Feb 16, 2017)

I was also thinking about starting a thread with (serious) firmware suggestions from everybody here and perhaps Av Mr. Abott or Mr. Cr-guy to send our request to Canon. Canon Norway was less than helpful with my firmware suggestions so perhaps if someone that is more credible than me, a simple 1dx2 user, we'd have more chance with being heard.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 16, 2017)

Viggo said:


> I was also thinking about starting a thread with (serious) firmware suggestions from everybody here and perhaps Av Mr. Abott or Mr. Cr-guy to send our request to Canon. Canon Norway was less than helpful with my firmware suggestions so perhaps if someone that is more credible than me, a simple 1dx2 user, we'd have more chance with being heard.



I think you saw my somewhat positive interaction with Canon Canada but now they've gone silent on the DPP issue I presented to them. What I think is undesirable is to be presenting issues daily and sometimes not being 100% sure. 

The best scenario would be for a thread to dissect each "wish" and clarify by consensus and then present the most pressing issues. Of course "who" interacts is important so we'd need someone on board at some point who has influence, but how to accomplish this I don't know. i guess the first step would be to start the thread.

Jack


----------



## mistaspeedy (Feb 21, 2017)

When they can't find anything else to change but need to do something:

Firmware update v1.1.4
Changes the maximum number of “Release cycles” displayed from 9,999,000 cycles to 9,999,999 cycles.


----------



## Gordon90s (Feb 23, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> Viggo, "I have set the "SET" button to Magnify the displayed image so I can review the last shot, and then half press the shutter and back on the Set button to review the rest of the images without changing grip with the left hand.", is what I have also and love it. My photo displays small with full information and SET is magnify X1 with the shutter wheel taking me up in magnification. I tried immediate 10X magnification from *focus point*, but with hand held 800 mm the focus point is often somewhat off the exact target and that led to frustration. Now if they had given the option of 5X or less then I'd probably have that but I'm stuck going from center, which is seldom where I've focused from.
> 
> Now, why is that extra shutter half-press required - shouldn't, given the high processing rate, it be possible to just move back reviewing the shots! With my 6D that would be pointless because it was slow processing a burst anyway. When I fire a burst I want to review that burst and typically ASAP.
> 
> ...



+1!!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 23, 2017)

Gordon90s said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > Viggo, "I have set the "SET" button to Magnify the displayed image so I can review the last shot, and then half press the shutter and back on the Set button to review the rest of the images without changing grip with the left hand.", is what I have also and love it. My photo displays small with full information and SET is magnify X1 with the shutter wheel taking me up in magnification. I tried immediate 10X magnification from *focus point*, but with hand held 800 mm the focus point is often somewhat off the exact target and that led to frustration. Now if they had given the option of 5X or less then I'd probably have that but I'm stuck going from center, which is seldom where I've focused from.
> ...



I've decided to try having magnify/view handled by the front multi-function 2 button - just as/more handy than set and it frees up set for an alternate usage.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 24, 2017)

In case anyone is interested, here is my latest contact issue with Canon. I got an acknowledgement but no comment so far. Previously, they have been responsive on issues. My hope is that others will be motivated to try to get Canon to respond to issues.

I have another issue I believe is quite important to a fair number of 1DX2 users. We know the processing speed is very high and therefore it should be quite possible to implement the following.

When a burst is taken, say 4 shots, the last shot displays without any operator input. Fine, but if you try to move back to the preceding 3 shots you have to first activate the shutter and then press view. An irritant and time waster in the moment of action. Furthermore, I have the multifunction-2 button programmed for magnify so I can instantly view with right hand only, my focus accuracy. My left hand is holding a long heavy lens.

So the sequence is: fire the burst of 4 shots, hit M-fn 2 for magnify and roll the Quick Control dial wheel to view the previous 3 shots after viewing the first but NO, I have to first activate the shutter and then again hit the M-fn 2 button to see the previous 3. This is very irritating and to my way of thinking unnecessary given the processing speed of the camera, would you not agree?

Please, please request a firmware update to correct this. Thanks.

Jack


----------



## ethanz (Feb 25, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> In case anyone is interested, here is my latest contact issue with Canon. I got an acknowledgement but no comment so far. Previously, they have been responsive on issues. My hope is that others will be motivated to try to get Canon to respond to issues.
> 
> I have another issue I believe is quite important to a fair number of 1DX2 users. We know the processing speed is very high and therefore it should be quite possible to implement the following.
> 
> ...



I was just thinking about this today when I was shooting. I didn't think anyone else would share my thoughts. Hopefully they implement it.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 26, 2017)

This has to be a no-brainer. Why jump hoops to move back beyond one shot?? With my 6D it'd still be processing so then I can understand the issue.

Jack


----------



## ethanz (Mar 4, 2017)

Let me know if I'm being crazy here, but would it be nice to have the BBF buttons also be able to change the drive mode? So have the shutter button be low shutter and one shot af. Then the BBF is high shutter speed and AF Servo.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 4, 2017)

ethanz said:


> Let me know if I'm being crazy here, but would it be nice to have the BBF buttons also be able to change the drive mode? So have the shutter button be low shutter and one shot af. Then the BBF is high shutter speed and AF Servo.



So you're saying add more options when you press "info" and now have just four options - add shutter speed in there?? At the present I have the M-Fn button that sends me to the next C setting where shutter speed will be different but it's not quite as handy.

Jack


----------



## ethanz (Mar 4, 2017)

Yeah, because if I'm shooting birds diving I'm at 14fps but if I see something else I want to shoot, maybe I just want one picture instead of the two I get most of the time from touching the shutter button.


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 5, 2017)

Hi ethanz. 
Look at it this way, with two shots you have a choice, with one, not so much. 
Plus you must have a very light touch, I usually get three from my 7DII @ 10fps :

Cheers, Graham. 



ethanz said:


> maybe I just want one picture instead of the two I get most of the time from touching the shutter button.


----------



## ethanz (Mar 5, 2017)

Half the time I can get just one shot when I want to, but the other half I get two. Its just more pictures to sort through and delete.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 5, 2017)

Like Graham, I can live with that.  Actually, it's not uncommon for poses to change more than I imagined in 1/14 second.

Jack


----------

